# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  منابع نظام قدیم برای کنکور نظام جدید

## December_girl

سلام ممنون میشم کمکم کنید
من نظام قدیمم
دانشجوی کارشناسی هستم ولی از رشتم راضی نیستم
میخوام امسال تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم
به نظرتون میتونم از کتابای تست و کمک آموزشی دو سال قبل استفاده کنم و فقط کتاب درسی های نظام جدید رو بخونم؟یا باید منابع جدید بخرم؟تغییر زیادی داشتن؟واسه رتبه ی حدود ۶هزار

----------


## December_girl

Up ������

----------


## December_girl

دوستان میشه راهنماییم کنید؟

----------


## B.R

سلام 
بله باید منابع جدید تهیه کنید

----------


## _Joseph_

خیر باید کتابهای جدید تهیه کنید

----------


## parisasadeghi

> سلام ممنون میشم کمکم کنید
> من نظام قدیمم
> دانشجوی کارشناسی هستم ولی از رشتم راضی نیستم
> میخوام امسال تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم
> به نظرتون میتونم از کتابای تست و کمک آموزشی دو سال قبل استفاده کنم و فقط کتاب درسی های نظام جدید رو بخونم؟یا باید منابع جدید بخرم؟تغییر زیادی داشتن؟واسه رتبه ی حدود ۶هزار


 ببین عزیزم من خودم نظام قدیمی بودم و امسال دارم نظام جدید میخونم...کسایی ک میگن نظامتو عوض کن اطلاع ندارن که حداقل شما باید سه چهار میلیون کتاب بخرید و این هزینه کمی نیست...دکتر کاویانی ی ویسی دارن راجب همین مبحث تغییر منابع..ببینید ادبیات و زبان و دینی و زیست رو صد در صد باید تغیر بدبد ولی بقیه منابع فقط ازشون ی حجم زیادی حذف شده...و میتونید روی همونا بخونید باتوجه به اینکه رتبه خیلی شاخی هم نمی خوای...ولی اگه واسه هزینه مشکل نداری برو همشو عوض کن. ..ولی واقعا ریاضی و فیزیک و عربی نیاز به تغییر نداره فقط برو روی سر فصلایی که حذف شدن رو نخون..امیدوارم راهنمایم  به کارت بیاد

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام ممنون میشم کمکم کنید
> من نظام قدیمم
> دانشجوی کارشناسی هستم ولی از رشتم راضی نیستم
> میخوام امسال تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم
> به نظرتون میتونم از کتابای تست و کمک آموزشی دو سال قبل استفاده کنم و فقط کتاب درسی های نظام جدید رو بخونم؟یا باید منابع جدید بخرم؟تغییر زیادی داشتن؟واسه رتبه ی حدود ۶هزار



متاسفانه باید هزینه هنگفتی صرف خرید کتاب و کتاب درسی کنین

----------


## Mohamad_R

> ببین عزیزم من خودم نظام قدیمی بودم و امسال دارم نظام جدید میخونم...کسایی ک میگن نظامتو عوض کن اطلاع ندارن که حداقل شما باید سه چهار میلیون کتاب بخرید و این هزینه کمی نیست...دکتر کاویانی ی ویسی دارن راجب همین مبحث تغییر منابع..ببینید ادبیات و زبان و دینی و زیست رو صد در صد باید تغیر بدبد ولی بقیه منابع فقط ازشون ی حجم زیادی حذف شده...و میتونید روی همونا بخونید باتوجه به اینکه رتبه خیلی شاخی هم نمی خوای...ولی اگه واسه هزینه مشکل نداری برو همشو عوض کن. ..ولی واقعا ریاضی و فیزیک و عربی نیاز به تغییر نداره فقط برو روی سر فصلایی که حذف شدن رو نخون..امیدوارم راهنمایم  به کارت بیاد



خب دکتر کاویانی یه زری زده با عرض پوزش 

ریاضی نظام جدید هم مباحثی دارخ که قدیم نداشت .  ( نمودار تانژانت ) + ( نا معادلات کار کارگران و انجام کار) و خیلی از ریز مباحث !  فیزیک هم همینطور مباحث درصد بیار فیزیک نظام جدید که همون حفظیاتن با نظام قدیم فرق دارن . شیمی هم همینطور که کلا شما با شیمی نظام قدیم بخوای بخونی بری کنکور توقع بالای 40 نداشته باش ! 
کل محوریت شیمی نظام جدید بر روی حفظیات و حفظ کردنه حتی 99 اثبات کرد که در مسائل هم باید مجبور بود حفظیات به کار برد :Yahoo (39):  . از این رو کلهم اجمعین نیاز به تغییر داره که رتبه خوب اورده بشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> ببین عزیزم من خودم نظام قدیمی بودم و امسال دارم نظام جدید میخونم...کسایی ک میگن نظامتو عوض کن اطلاع ندارن که حداقل شما باید سه چهار میلیون کتاب بخرید و این هزینه کمی نیست...دکتر کاویانی ی ویسی دارن راجب همین مبحث تغییر منابع..ببینید ادبیات و زبان و دینی و زیست رو صد در صد باید تغیر بدبد ولی بقیه منابع فقط ازشون ی حجم زیادی حذف شده...و میتونید روی همونا بخونید باتوجه به اینکه رتبه خیلی شاخی هم نمی خوای...ولی اگه واسه هزینه مشکل نداری برو همشو عوض کن. ..ولی واقعا ریاضی و فیزیک و عربی نیاز به تغییر نداره فقط برو روی سر فصلایی که حذف شدن رو نخون..امیدوارم راهنمایم  به کارت بیاد


اول ازهمه من ر ...........ن دکتر کاویانی :Y (638): از این شارلاتان تر و بیر حم تر و .... ندیدم در کل دوره کنکور کسی که کارش فقط فریب ذهن هاست برای چاق تر کردن جیب خودش کسی که مشاوره کنکور و بورس و بیزینس و تجارت و همه چی دیگه و به اصطلاح هر جایی پول هست با خزعبلات خودش و با فریب و اغفتل ذهن طرف جیب خوشدشو پر میکنه یه پیجی هم داره به اسم خود ساخته تو اون میگه این پکیج رو بگیر و نیازی نیست درس بخونی و پولدار بشو تو یه پیج دیگه ش میگه بیا این پکیج رو بگیر و پزشکی قبول بشو و پولدار 
د وما متاسفانه بر خلاف شما دروس عوض شده اند من هم قبلا مثل شما فکر میکردم ولی حتی ریاضی هم تغییراتی داشته و ادبیات و نوع سوالات و ترکیب بخشهای مختلف و تیپهای جدید مطرح شده ن که باید منابع جدید تهیه بشود و بدون منبع جدید فقط باید دست تو دلتون باشه که سنجش تو کنکور1400 تیپهای نظام قدیمی بخواد سوال بده وگرنه نمیتونید منطق سوال رو درک کنید 
فیزیک نه تنها بخش هایی حذف شده بخشهایی هم اضافه شده و تیپهای جدید سوال هم اضافه شده که تو نظام قدیم نبودن
شیمی که کن فیکون شده با مطالب حفظی جدید 
عربی هم خیلی فرق کرده حذفیات زیاد و توجه به ترجمه و حتی مکالمه عربی یعنی دیگه گذشت اون ایام نظام قدیم که با قواعد همه چی میشد زد الان باید لغت حفظ کنی 
به نظر من نهیه منابع نظام جدید اجباریه

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*باز دوباره الان بحث تاپیک از کمک کردن به حساب کتاب کردن قیمت خونه های اقازاده ها در جزایر قناری و ..... میرسه ......


عزیز یه سری کتاب ها کاملا باید عوض شن  و یک سریا م اگه توانایی مالی نیست میتونین عوض نکنین مثل ریاضی فیزیک و عربی 
اما خب درکل ادم هرچه شسته رفته تر عمل کنه بهتره
موفق باشین*

----------


## mlt

کسایی که 99 قبول نشدن برای 1400 منابعشون عوض کردن حالا بعضیا میگن با کتب نظام قدیم هم میشه خوند

----------


## mohammad1381

ببینید میشه اگر واقعا مشکل دارید در بعضی دروس از همون قدیمی ها استفاده کرد(چون شما رتبه ای بین 6هزار میخواید عرض میکنم)
ریاضی و فیزیک و عمومی بجز دینی رو میشه با سروته کردن بعضی چیزا درستش کرد(حالا تهش 20 درصد اختلاف که فکر نکنم زیاد مهم هم باشه)ولی زیست و دینی رو حتمی باید بخرید،دینی همون یه زیپ دینی کافیه ولی زیست اگر میخواید کم هزینه کنید(خیلی کم منظورمه ها وگرنه اینطوریام نیست)کتاب زیر ذره بین رو بخرید چون الان هفت ماه مونده اینفدر بخونید تا ملکه ذهنتون بشه(زیست رو حفظی طور بخونید،دیگه الان لازم نیست مفهومی بخونید)،شیمی رو هم میتونید برای حفظیاتش یه pdf چیزی پیدا کنید(راستش تست هم ازش نزدید هم اشکالی نداره میتونید 50درصدشو با همین خوندن جواب بدید)میمونه مسائل که از همون نظام قدیمیش استفاده کنید(حالا شاید 20 درصد فرق کنه!)
ببینید شما گفتید تا 6000،اگر زیر 1000میخواید که هرگز!ولی برای این رتبه همین کارارو بکنید.
پ ن:دوستانی که میگن این کار اخه و فلان!شاید واقعا یه نفر مشکل داشته باشه و نتونه بعضی چیزارو فراهم کنه لطفا زاویه دیدتون رو باز کنید!

----------


## reza2018

خوب کتابای درسی تغییر کردن،همون ریاضی و فیزیک که کلیاتشون یکی هست باز هم در جزعیات تغییراتی داشتن
در صورت امکان قطعا بهتره کتاب های نظام جدید بگیرید

----------


## December_girl

ممنون از همه :22:

----------


## parisasadeghi

> خب دکتر کاویانی یه زری زده با عرض پوزش 
> 
> ریاضی نظام جدید هم مباحثی دارخ که قدیم نداشت .  ( نمودار تانژانت ) + ( نا معادلات کار کارگران و انجام کار) و خیلی از ریز مباحث !  فیزیک هم همینطور مباحث درصد بیار فیزیک نظام جدید که همون حفظیاتن با نظام قدیم فرق دارن . شیمی هم همینطور که کلا شما با شیمی نظام قدیم بخوای بخونی بری کنکور توقع بالای 40 نداشته باش ! 
> کل محوریت شیمی نظام جدید بر روی حفظیات و حفظ کردنه حتی 99 اثبات کرد که در مسائل هم باید مجبور بود حفظیات به کار برد . از این رو کلهم اجمعین نیاز به تغییر داره که رتبه خوب اورده بشه



دوست عزیز منم کاملا موافقم من خودم برا رتبه پایین موندم و نظاممو تغییر ددادم و همه کتابامم عوض کردم و لی ایشون عرض کردن رتبه خیلی شاخی نمیخوان و اینکه منم قید کردم در صورتی که بتونید حتما عوض کنید فقط عربی و ریاضی و فیزیک رو می تونید عوض نکنید فقط خیلی از مباحث حذف شدن

----------


## ha.hg

سلام
 یه سری درسا میشه از منابع99استفاده کرد :
ریاضی+فیزیک+عربی +زبان+ادبیات (زبان فارسی )+شیمی (حفظیاتش یکم تغییر کرده)
باقیش تغییرات زیاده و چاپ امسال باشه بهتره .
اگه با pdf میتونید بخونید چند تا کانال هست که منابع چاپ جدید میزاره بهتون معرفی کنم.

----------


## Mohamad_R

> دوست عزیز منم کاملا موافقم من خودم برا رتبه پایین موندم و نظاممو تغییر ددادم و همه کتابامم عوض کردم و لی ایشون عرض کردن رتبه خیلی شاخی نمیخوان و اینکه منم قید کردم در صورتی که بتونید حتما عوض کنید فقط عربی و ریاضی و فیزیک رو می تونید عوض نکنید فقط خیلی از مباحث حذف شدن




سوئ تفاهم شد . من قصد جسارت نداشتم فقط از کسی که نام بردید خوشمان نمیاید :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## parisasadeghi

> سوئ تفاهم شد . من قصد جسارت نداشتم فقط از کسی که نام بردید خوشمان نمیاید


  نه بابا در این حد بی جنبه نیستیم :Yahoo (4): خود منم ازش اصلا خوشم نمیاد ولی بعضی حرفاش جای فکر کردن داره

----------

